# Sunday's Show and Tell... 3/20/22



## jd56 (Mar 20, 2022)

Finally spring is here!
Long time waiting here in the east

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. Whether, it be bike related or not. Please, include pictures as we love pictures!


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 20, 2022)

Picked up this week!
I have the rear rack off at the moment doing some tweaks we talked about, but to be honest, being a Mild Custom, I must say I like the look without rack. Original paint sheet metal was used on the bike except for tank, which was Faux painted great. Wheels have been re-strung, painted and pinstriped then aged to match the bike, then the beefy 2.50s were mounted. Frame and front end recieved the treatment as well. As with all his work, the attention to the small things always make the bike. Thanks so much Marty


----------



## partsguy (Mar 20, 2022)

It’s been a while since I’ve posted in this thread, I’ve been content as far as bikes go. I’ve scored collections of antiques and diecast cars in the last year I’ve forgotten to post.

This, however, I did not forget to post. A CHASE M2 Schwinn Ford Econoline. I didn’t score it at the store, but I got a hell of a deal. I’ll have to display it and the Cotton Picker model with my white Corvette this summer.


----------



## stoney (Mar 20, 2022)

I have been in a toy hunt lately. This week I got a couple of rare ones. 10” HUBLEY cast iron Red Devil racer, a 1907 Clark Scorcher Hillclimber and a cool Marx pickup with electric headlights.





















View attachment 1591877


----------



## vincev (Mar 20, 2022)

Its not a classic bike or an antique or even a collectable.I am a first time Great Grandpa .He was born on St.Pats day..... My best weekly find...


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 20, 2022)

vincev said:


> Its not a classic bike or an antique or even a collectable.I am a first time Great Grandpa .He was born on St.Pats day..... My best weekly find...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1591880




Healthy family is the Best Find! Great!


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 20, 2022)

This was given to my oldest daughter yesterday by my local bike shop buddy. She’s too big to ride it and he meant it for decoration, but I can’t not make it work… So I think maybe she can help me make it a rider for her younger sister when she’s old enough to! Need to figure out what it is! I have no knowledge of these tricycles.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 20, 2022)

I received a 1976 Stingray this week from @coasterbrakejunkie1969 , Thanks Paul!



















Also found this Violet '68 Hollywood 20" sans front wheel at the Flea Market











Both together...his & hers!






My wife bought these photos for me...










Not a bad week for me 😀

Happy Sunday Yall!  😎


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 20, 2022)

I bet Shawn knows what tricycle it is.


----------



## locomotion (Mar 20, 2022)

I have a lot of klaxon horns but this is the best horn that I have ever found. Great patina and crazy loud.
But taller than most bicycle horns, might be motorcycle.
I think it might be teens.
Anyone have catalogue pictures of something similar?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 20, 2022)

I have coveted these tin lithograph Vitalic signs since seeing an over-restored one at Oley.  Anyway, one will be arriving soon.  Huge thanks to the multiple people for the assistance with this CWC tail light.   Also got a TOC strong arm bicycle wall stand; it is missing its chain and wire hooks but that is easy to correct.  These tools were purchased from John @morton ages ago.  I finally retrieved them from my parents.


----------



## Hastings (Mar 20, 2022)

Picked up this Ladies Schwinn Henderson 1935/6. Original paint and pins are in great condition. Sweet 1945 Monrovia plate.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 20, 2022)

Sitting here now  at the roach motel.. lol ☢️☢️   this popped up yesterday.. I'm the talk of the collectors side of the swap...😮😮 Bronze water fountain by macmonies..


----------



## JO BO (Mar 20, 2022)

Mobiloil aero rack and rare Sinclair Opaline can


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 20, 2022)

I guess im a vinyl collector too! Ha! Went to a record swap in Charlotte yesterday and scored some of my favorites that I sold when I was young.


----------



## kccomet (Mar 20, 2022)

small trike, with cool fender, local find


----------



## partsguy (Mar 20, 2022)

vincev said:


> Its not a classic bike or an antique or even a collectable.I am a first time Great Grandpa .He was born on St.Pats day..... My best weekly find...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1591880



CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## stezell (Mar 20, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> This was given to my oldest daughter yesterday by my local bike shop buddy. She’s too big to ride it and he meant it for decoration, but I can’t not make it work… So I think maybe she can help me make it a rider for her younger sister when she’s old enough to! Need to figure out what it is! I have no knowledge of these tricycles.
> 
> View attachment 1591930
> 
> ...



I'm guessing Murray, cool little trike and can't beat the price!


----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2022)

locomotion said:


> I have a lot of klaxon horns but this is the best horn that I have ever found. Great patina and crazy loud.
> But taller than most bicycle horns, might be motorcycle.
> I think it might be teens.
> Anyone have catalogue pictures of something similar?
> ...



It's a Seiss horn


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 20, 2022)

Been a busy week but a few treasures worth mentioning though!

Some great early 20th c MC gear including the exciting Ideal motor stem that is exceptional.

Made a deal on a great early ladies sporting a set of all white Kokomo’s 

And last but..most cool-
This massive (36” x 40”) bronze plaque weighs roughly 125 pounds and was saved by a scrap man I know and I in turn had the opportunity to buy it. 

It was originally commissioned in 1920 by Claude Johnson (also responsible for commissioning designs of the RR mascot etc) designed by Sir William Reid. 
Originally the plaques were installed at various Rolls Royce factory locations. They have all at this point been removed from their original locations and most lost.
Very excited to have been able to save this gem.

Perhaps the good folks at Rolls Royce have a spare Eagle finial they can loan me?


----------



## iceman (Mar 20, 2022)

*I got a couple this week after a long dry spell. A couple of Eddy Merckx road bikes, both need a tune up and some TLC. The yellow one has been made into a city bike and rides really nice. The silver one is titanium and was raced in Europe. This is my first titanium bike, it needs a little work before I can ride it. Happy Spring











*


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 20, 2022)

Couple things


----------



## danfitz1 (Mar 20, 2022)

Some prewar junk for the swap meet table.....


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 20, 2022)

1979 Scrambler … Pretty clean


----------



## Nashman (Mar 20, 2022)

I bought some repro license plate toppers off Ebay and picked this one for the '61 Vette. Be awhile ( at least a month) till the snow melts and the streets are driveable, but Spring is coming!! I also bought a couple of used shelving units to display toy cars from the Salvation Army store this week. They need a bit of tweaking, but seem to be what I needed, and some toys in the mail will have a new home soon.

I got my other Coke button picked up this week ( Note, Canadian  buttons are 3 color with the yellow) fresh from a rural store north west of here with the original bracket to mount. Great stuff being posted by Cabers today as usual.


----------



## oldy57 (Mar 20, 2022)

I got this small group of old books yesterday.














This morning I stopped a a friends place and bought these just over 80 books. I am now at over 300 of the early books.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 20, 2022)

I bought this beat, "old" (by Mtb standards) Intense Uzzi to make use of the E bike I bought last year. I searched and searched for a design that would work and when I found this bike I knew I'd finally found what I was looking for.  I just finished getting all the parts converted over enough to go for my first ride. It's super fun.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 20, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> I bought this beat old (by Mtb standards) Intense Uzzi to make use of the E bike I bought last year. I searched and searched for a design that would work and when I found this bike i knew Id finally found what I was looking for.  I just finished getting all the parts converted over enough to go for my first ride. It's super fun.
> 
> View attachment 1592238
> 
> View attachment 1592239



Damn, that's a killer bike...I dunno about the E-Stuff, but as an older  MTB, it's the shiznit...
Enjoy your bike, Bud!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 20, 2022)

Bought this a few weeks back from @Hawthornecrazy . He did a great job packing it . I just now got it out for a shake down . So it’s new to me


----------



## mike j (Mar 20, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> I bought this beat old (by Mtb standards) Intense Uzzi to make use of the E bike I bought last year. I searched and searched for a design that would work and when I found this bike i knew Id finally found what I was looking for.  I just finished getting all the parts converted over enough to go for my first ride. It's super fun.
> 
> View attachment 1592238
> 
> View attachment 1592239



Welcome to the dark side Chris, there's no going back now!


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 20, 2022)

kccomet said:


> small trike, with cool fender, local find
> 
> View attachment 1591986


----------



## ian (Mar 20, 2022)

Barn find Schwinn Varsity. Tires hold air and the gears seem to work. Even the dynamo and lights are good.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 20, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Damn, that's a killer bike...I dunno about the E-Stuff, but as an older  MTB, it's the shiznit...
> Enjoy your bike, Bud!



Top-O-the Line back in the day.  I think it was like 3k just for the frame.  I'm sure someday someone will find this and shake their heads at what I've done to it, like finding Elgin Bluebird that was hacked up and motorized today.  Oh well,  26" is dead, long live 26".


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 20, 2022)

danfitz1 said:


> Some prewar junk for the swap meet table.....
> View attachment 1592046



What swap meet? Lol. I could use some of that!


----------



## JO BO (Mar 20, 2022)

I found this in my dad’s World War II trunk.  Thought it was a magnifying glass but it doesn’t bring anything closer....further away would be more like it. Weird shaped head. Anyone know for sure what it is?


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 20, 2022)

JO BO said:


> I found this in my dad’s World War II trunk.  Thought it was a magnifying glass but it doesn’t bring anything closer....further away would be more like it. Weird shaped head. Anyone know for sure what it is?
> 
> View attachment 1592380
> 
> View attachment 1592381



Used to have stuff like that mounted to the dash on cars back in that 50’s to see the traffic lights easier.


----------



## JO BO (Mar 20, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Used to have stuff like that mounted to the dash on cars back in that 50’s to see the traffic lights easier.



Did a quick search for that and you’re right.  Wonder how good they worked and what was the reason for it? To see opposite light signals to get a jump on it?


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 20, 2022)

JO BO said:


> Did a quick search for that and you’re right.  Wonder how good they worked and what was the reason for it? To see opposite light signals to get a jump on it?



Lots of the older cars the seats were back a little further or the windshield was short and more straight up. So these were used if they light was hanging above you and you couldn’t see it. Also I think they were used for cars with visors.


----------



## rustyjones (Mar 20, 2022)

Scored this pile a couple hours ago...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 20, 2022)

all I got this week was some welding wire so I could build a 36 X 24 table for beating metal into submission. 3/16 thick steel top, 2x2 legs. my neighbor/friend closed his metal fab business several years ago and I got all his _cut-offs_ for free ... *DON'T CALL IT SCRAP! 🤬 ... *he used to say.

it is upside down here on my other 24" round table. I don't know how I will get it back on the floor when I am done as it is pretty heavy.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 20, 2022)

Sir ..Walter Payton 
Couple nice OG photos of Walter … The larger sized is Autographed… Very Nice piece


----------



## ditchpig (Mar 20, 2022)

Got this cruiser together enough to ride for the first time today. Rides solid and 4-speed coaster shifts nicely with a gripshift adapted stick shift. Not happy with the way the fenders sit yet....braces and hoops are mismatched cobbles. Rack will just have to stay off kilter. It started as a '98 Norco before I took it apart.


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 20, 2022)

THIS STUFF CAME IN TO DAY , AND SOME LRFT TO DAY


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 20, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> 1979 Scrambler … Pretty clean
> 
> View attachment 1592086
> 
> ...



I love those bikes


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 20, 2022)

Goatroper dropped off my’36 motorbike frame and fork today from @Rust_Trader today, forgot to take pictures before I started working on it….now the search is on….


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 20, 2022)

JO BO in your post no. 35 that Guide lite finder was used to see the red lites, I had to have one on my 31 Ford it was chopped 4in. and channeled 6in. It was the only way I could see when the red lite turned green. They worked great.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 20, 2022)

Crusty 37


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 20, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Goatroper dropped off my’36 motorbike frame and fork today from @Rust_Trader today, forgot to take pictures before I started working on it….now the search is on….View attachment 1592568
> View attachment 1592569
> 
> View attachment 1592570
> ...



Already made it a roller…..need lots of correct parts, hoops just found in my stash, crusty chrome!


----------



## higgens (Mar 20, 2022)

Elgin fetish


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 20, 2022)

Did a little horse trading with a friend of mine & ended up with this beauty  , I believe it is a 59 jaguar,  a little cleaning and I think it would be nice  , thanks for looking 👍


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 21, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> This was given to my oldest daughter yesterday by my local bike shop buddy. She’s too big to ride it and he meant it for decoration, but I can’t not make it work… So I think maybe she can help me make it a rider for her younger sister when she’s old enough to! Need to figure out what it is! I have no knowledge of these tricycles.
> 
> View attachment 1591930
> 
> ...



Who made Happy Times trikes?


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 21, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> I guess im a vinyl collector too! Ha! Went to a record swap in Charlotte yesterday and scored some of my favorites that I sold when I was young.
> 
> View attachment 1591977
> 
> ...



The Cramps? lol! I guess being old is ok after all


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 21, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> 1979 Scrambler … Pretty clean
> 
> View attachment 1592086
> 
> ...



Cool bike and dog


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 21, 2022)

bicycle larry said:


> THIS STUFF CAME IN TO DAY , AND SOME LRFT TO DAY
> 
> View attachment 1592530
> 
> ...



Carefull resting bike on the kickstand when that batwing has batteries installed. Murray didn’t consider it


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 21, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> The Cramps? lol! I guess being old is ok after all



Old enough to have seen them live at the Cuckoos Nest!


----------

